# Unbelievable



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Am sitting in work waiting for 12 interviews to turn up but so far none, then I'm told about the earthquake that's going to hit USA etc, today at 5-6 ish and flatten it completely .
I cannot get my head round the fact that all 150 employees think it may happen.
This country has gone beyond the mad hatred tea party.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Think or hope?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Think or hope?


Hope, as that will make Egypt # 1 in the world, so hope somebody's told Obama about this.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Well....I'll be watching Dr Phil at that time, so I hope it comes after 6 !!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> Am sitting in work waiting for 12 interviews to turn up but so far none, then I'm told about the earthquake that's going to hit USA etc, today at 5-6 ish and flatten it completely .
> I cannot get my head round the fact that all 150 employees think it may happen.
> This country has gone beyond the mad hatred tea party.


lol everyone was talking about this at work too, I think is a case of "let's just talk about any rubbish as long as it keeps us from doing our jobs".


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Well......Dr Phil's over now.... very enjoyable show about polygamy....
And guess what.....we're still here!!
Maybe out timing was wrong... the earthquake is on another time zone...!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Around the year 2000 when we were getting a few earthquakes here the security guards told my staff that an earthquake would hit the building at 3am... could I get through to them that no one could predict the time an earthquake would happen, talk about tears when I told them to get into their beds and they would still be there in the morning lol


----------

